# 93 u13 pulsar



## bec_watson14 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have 2 problems in the engine, when I drive it, in every gear at about 3000 revs it makes a grinding/ vibrating/rattling sound, and the other problem is when I pull up and sit there idling it makes some sort of boiling/bubbling noise coming from around the oil, I did an oil change and it still does it ??

Sent from my HTC One X using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## bec_watson14 (Jul 6, 2012)

Bluebird*

Sent from my HTC One X using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like an issue with the timing chains by your description. IS this a KA24DE engine?


----------

